# Which of the following is true?  #4



## Eonwe (Apr 6, 2002)

Which one of the following questions is TRUE?

Pick One!


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 6, 2002)

I'm guessing the full moon showing Elrond the runes on the map. The others do not seem to be correct recalling from memory. But I've been wrong before.


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 6, 2002)

I thought it was the Durin's day one, but I could easily be mistaken.


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 6, 2002)

I thought it was the Gandalf one.


----------



## Greenleaf (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm almost sure it is the one about Durin's day.


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 8, 2002)

I voted for the Gandalf one. He is offered some of the treasure but I think the trick is the thing about gonld *and* silver. Whatever!


----------



## Eonwe (Apr 8, 2002)

I will give the answer in a few days, to let other people guess!


----------



## temptress (Apr 9, 2002)

I'm not 100% sure, but I beleive it was the first one, that's how they knew to open the door is when the writting appeared.


----------



## Eonwe (Apr 10, 2002)

OK so here goes (drumroll...)

The answer is #3! Gandalf is offered gold and silver from the dragon hoard.

Here are the explanations:

1) A crescent moon shows the runes on the map, not full moon.
2) Durin's Day is when the LAST moon of Autumn and the sun are in the sky together. I guess this is technically the start of Winter?
3) Gandalf is offered gold and silver, as incentive to stay with the dwarves as they travel through Mirkwood. He is telling them he is leaving (actually going to fight Sauron to get him out of Dol Guldur with the White Council) and they are trying hard to keep him with them through Mirkwood. He tells them he thinks he has earned some of the treasure already anyway 
4) The pass that the dwarves, Gandalf and Bilbo travel on is a pass that Gandalf and Elrond think does not have any Goblin gates on. The "easier" pass which they avoided has the main Goblin gate on it. They travel on the other pass hoping to avoid Goblins, but Gandalf and Elrond don't know the Goblins have made a new gate on it.
5) The dwarves and Bilbo shoot a black squirrel and try to eat it, yuk!

Thanks for playing!


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 10, 2002)

I got it right!


----------



## Eonwe (Apr 10, 2002)

once again, great job, oh mighty memory of Mormegil!


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 11, 2002)

Darn. Gongratulations Mormegil. I fell for the full moon trick question.


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2002)

Yay! Another one is back up.  But I posted too late...start another one Eonwe!


----------



## Greenleaf (Apr 11, 2002)

Congratulations Mormegil!!!


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 12, 2002)

Thankyou all.
I haven't read the Hobbit for a couple of years, so it was mostly guesswork.


----------



## Elias (Apr 18, 2002)

The thing about the Durin's day is true and that's a fact. The map thing was only possible to read on a same day of the year that the text was written. And those other things did never happen (I'm sure about that.


----------

